# Superbru 2015, anyone can join



## Nick (15/9/15)

Come play World Cup Predictor with me on SuperBru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:
http://www.superbru.com/rwcpredictor/pool.php?p=11422367
Pool name: Flyfishing RWC 2015
Pool code: togopose


----------



## Willyza (15/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (15/9/15)

Approved 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza (15/9/15)

Cool Thanks


----------

